# 사왔다고요



## sikkiesikkiehyungsikkie

If someone was asked a question and they replied quite aggressively and was raising their voice and the person(who asked them the question) then asked them 뭐 사왔다고요.Would it mean "what are you fighting" because I am know that fighting/fight has a double ㅆ but can it also be spelt as this 사왔?If it doesn't mean this ,does anyone know what it means?
Source:Variety show


----------



## vientito

I am only guessing but I think you are talking about this verb:

사납다-> 사나왔다 after proper conjugation

Do you have the audio/video clip somewhere?


----------



## Kross

뭐 사왔다고요? literally means ‘What did you buy and come back?’ But if someone says the phrase in a rising and aggressive intonation, it can express their uncomfortable emotion like ‘What the heck did you buy and come back?’.


----------



## chemnerd

Could you give us specific dialogue?


----------



## jakartaman

sikkiesikkiehyungsikkie said:


> If someone was asked a question and they replied quite aggressively and was raising their voice and the person(who asked them the question) then asked them 뭐 사왔다고요.Would it mean "what are you fighting" because I am know that fighting/fight has a double ㅆ but can it also be spelt as this 사왔?If it doesn't mean this ,does anyone know what it means?
> Source:Variety show


You were confused with "뭐? 싸웠다고요?(What? Did you fight?/ What? Did you say you fought?)"

But 뭐 사 왔다고요? is something completely different.

사 오다 = 사서 오다(buy and come back)

뭐 사왔다(bought something and came back)

고요? (is used when someone said something but you ask again because you didn't get what he said.)

Therefore, 뭐 사 왔다고요? is "What did you say you bought (and came back)?"


----------

